# USB Keyboard problems...

## mikers456

Hello,

I have a system as follows, and I have a usb keyboard (Stowaway mini USB).  My problem is that when I plug in this keyboard and start typing, whatever key I press last gets repeated until I type something else or unplug the keyboard.  I've tried this on 2.6.16 kernels, a different machine, even my embedded-linux PDA (Zaurus) and it does exactly the same thing on each.  As an example, if I type the word zaurus with the Stowaway keyboard:

zaurussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss[unplug keyboard from frustration]

Note it isn't that I have a stuck 's' key or something, the keyboard is brand new... And I know what a stuck key is and how to deal with them.  This is something different.  Of course this keyboard works fine in Windows.  Can't have that.  Must fix.

The system(s):

- AMD64 and x86, 2.6.18-r2 kernel, also tried on 2.6.15 and 2.6.16 kernels on different hosts and machines

- Fairly recent configuration

On my testing system, cat /proc/interupts shows:

```

           CPU0

  0:   44383645          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       3813    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

...

 16:        174   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1, HDA Intel

 17:   82515782   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb2, ext0

```

Dmesg/syslog says:

```

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: wakeup

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] input: HOLTEK USB Portable Keyboard as /class/input/input3

Dec  8 23:40:27 [kernel] input: HOLTEK USB Portable Keyboard as /class/input/input4

Dec  8 23:40:50 [kernel] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2

```

----------

## rsa4046

There's mention of specific driver support for this keyboard in the kernel:

```
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

```

Do this make any difference?

----------

## mikers456

rsa4046:

Thanks for the suggestion.  I don't have that config option in any of my kernels, and it looks like it is a recent submission to 2.6.19 series kernels.  It looks as though it is for a serial keyboard, but I will find a way to try it.

----------

